# Code 21556 explanation



## gparravicini (Jan 22, 2010)

I am trying to understand the answer to a problem in a workbook.

Surgical Findings: 6cm diameter lipoma attached to latissimus dorsi muscle.

Procedure Performed: Excision of lipoma left posterior axillary fold. 

Even with an understanding of all terminology and location of the lats, still trying to reconcile "Code 21556, Excision, tumor, soft tissue of neck or anterior thorax, 3cm or greater" with the above procedure. 

Any enlightenment would be appreciated greatly!


----------

